# Carrier furnace won't light



## y0ungshel (Oct 29, 2011)

I have a carrier crusader model number 58ssc075-gc. I am getting no heat, when I self test by touching a penny to the 2 self-test posts, the small black fan at the top of the unit comes on, the ignitor becomes hot, I hear what I believe is the click calling for gas, then nothing. When I call for heat with the thermostat, the big fan comes on for about 15 seconds and then nothing. I am not sure what to do next. Any ideas will be helpful as I am a single mom with 4 kids and we are freezing. Thanks in advance


----------



## joecaption (Nov 1, 2011)

I'd suggest first calling a furnace service company. You should not being trying to get it going if you do not know what your doing. Easy furnace to blow up if you do not do it right.


----------

